# 2011 Q7 3.0 TDI fault codes



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

Purchased the car couple days ago and came home ran the auto-scan and found more than 20 fault codes. Please advice what I should do. Thanks in advance.


Friday,11,February,2011,14:14:03:36547
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 4F0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 16 17 19 36 42 46 47 4C 4F 52 55 56 5F
62 69 6C 6D 6F 72 76

VIN: *********************** Mileage: 690km/428miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: Malfunction 0010
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: Malfunction 0010
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: Malfunction 0010
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
6F-Centr. Conv. II -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CATA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L1 910 401 M HW: 4L0 907 401 D
Component: 3.0TDI EDC17 H18 0003 
Revision: 54H18--- Serial number: 
Coding: 2A2A4012253600050000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM30TDI0114L1910401M 001007
ROD: EV_ECM30TDI0114L1910401M.rod
VCID: 2D5AF0B5CD97

3 Faults Found:
14690 - Loading Mode Active 
P169A 00 [032] - Lower Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 21
Reset counter: 32
Mileage: 4629 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

5619 - Engine Off Timer Performance 
P150A 00 [032] - Mechanical Failure
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 220 km
Date: 2010.04.16
Time: 00:47:33

4629 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271): De-Energized Performance Too Early 
P068A 00 [032] - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: None
Part No SW: 0C8 927 750 S HW: 0C8 927 750 S
Component: AL1000 AISIN 001 1818 
Serial number: 
Coding: 001378
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAL991031 001001
ROD: EV_TCMAL991031_AU56.rod
VCID: 3C7CCDF106ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4L0-910-517.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 517 M HW: 4L0 614 517 L
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25E1 0020 
Revision: 00H02001 
Coding: 0099473
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 346CE5D12EBD

1 Fault Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 220 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Count: 128
Count: 833
Count: 297
Count: 46592


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 4F0-910-852.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 852 B HW: 4F0 905 852 F
Component: FBSAUDIC6 ELV H05 0130 
Revision: 00H05000 Serial number: 10602901718443
Coding: 0000131
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 254A08959567

Part No: 4F0 910 132 J
Component: FBSAUDIC6 EZS H03 0020

Part No: 4F0 910 220 A
Component: FBSAUDIC6 IDG H01 0054

2 Faults Found:
01176 - Key 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 46
Mileage: 217 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.01.22
Time: 17:31:58

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
015 - Cannot Be Tested at this Time - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101111
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.04.16
Time: 00:04:05


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 043 D HW: 4L0 820 043 AE
Component: KLIMA 4 ZONEN H13 0060 
Revision: 00---022 Serial number: 00000030173804
Coding: 0000A036
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 254A08959567

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4F0-910-279.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 279 AH HW: 4F0 907 279 D
Component: ILM Fahrer H29 0390 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 4F0907279 
Coding: 0039123
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 6FE62ABD071B

Part No: 4L1 910 113 
Component: Wischer AU716 H17 0100 
Coding: 00064792
Shop #: WSC 31414 

Part No: 8K0 910 557 
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH04 0003 
Coding: 00150059
Shop #: WSC 31414 

1 Fault Found:
00061 - Footwell Lights 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110111
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 220 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.04.16
Time: 07:20:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4L0-910-655.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 655 A HW: 4L0 959 655 B
Component: 73 AIRBAG AUDI8RH43 0230 
Revision: 07H43000 Serial number: 0038QD09M9CG 
Coding: 0014131
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2B5EFEADF383

Part No: 4L0 910 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. H03 0030

1 Fault Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4F0-910-549.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 549 A HW: 4F0 953 549 C
Component: J0527 0530 
Revision: 00H06000 Serial number: 90026103180300
Coding: 0002242
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2756029DEF6B

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H02 0100

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 4L0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 4L0 920 984 A HW: 4L0 920 984 A
Component: KOMBIINSTR. H10 0209 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: FLR23LYCA 
Coding: 8BD664040100CF05020201
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3162ECC5D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 4F0-907-468.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 907 468 P HW: 4F0 907 468 F
Component: GW-BEM 4CAN-M H06 0047 
Revision: LB200032 Serial number: 3200L10B02001A
Coding: 00C303
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3C7CCDF106ED

Part No SW: 8K0 915 181 D HW: 8K0 915 181 D
Component: J367-BDM H07 0125 

1 Fault Found:
03041 - Energy Management Active 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 223 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.04.21
Time: 20:30:21

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00000
Voltage: 11.20 V
Count: 12


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4F0 959 760 D HW: 4F0 959 760 D
Component: MEM-FS H08 0064 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00001002201225
Coding: 00581300000011110000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3260E3C9D4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 4F0-959-793.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 959 793 T HW: 8K0 959 793 M
Component: TSG FA H12 0361 
Revision: Serial number: 0008000133261 
Coding: 011F07205E40440004
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 4894A1214235

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 220 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.04.16
Time: 20:54:59


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 4L0-910-289.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 289 H HW: 4L0 907 289 H
Component: Komfortgeraet H10 0110 
Revision: 0110 --- Serial number: 01391814930000
Coding: 3569693
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 356AD8D525C7

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H05 1501

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (J525) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 035 223 G HW: 4L0 035 223 G
Component: BOSE G3 Q7 H03 0040 
Revision: CH003000 Serial number: 00000000016253
VCID: 26480F99E861

2 Faults Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 172
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 220 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.04.17
Time: 23:52:16

03278 - Functionality Limited due to Missing Messages 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 219 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.01.24
Time: 12:39:00

Freeze Frame:
Bin. Bits: 00000001


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II Labels: 4F0-910-274.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 274 B HW: 4F0 907 274 
Component: J793 RKA+ H03 0110 
Revision: 00000276 Serial number: 00002760029625
Coding: 0758477
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 234E168D9B53

3 Faults Found:
02214 - Tire Pressure Warning 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 45
Mileage: 42 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.01.21
Time: 18:38:55

Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0001
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0007
Voltage: 14.70 V
Temperature: 8.0°C
(no units): 123.0

01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 220 km
 Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.04.16
Time: 03:21:33

Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0001
Voltage: 13.20 V
Temperature: 19.0°C
(no units): 0.0

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 220 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.04.16
Time: 03:21:33

Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0001
Voltage: 13.10 V
Temperature: 19.0°C
(no units): 0.0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: 4F0-910-280.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 280 HW: 4F0 907 280 D
Component: ILM Beifahrer H14 0100 
Revision: Serial number: 00000000079781
Coding: 0012001
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: DEB8E77970B1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 4F0-959-792.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 959 792 T HW: 8K0 959 792 M
Component: TSG BF H12 0361 
Revision: Serial number: 0008000136431 
Coding: 011F07205E40440004
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 4796A21D4F2B

2 Faults Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 220 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.04.16
Time: 20:54:59

02115 - Locking Unit for Central Locking 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 220 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.04.18
Time: 03:54:07


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P0 907 357 H
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000007
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3F86BAFD17FB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (R) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4G0 035 082 HW: 4G0 035 082 
Component: Radio U SIRIU H51 0052 
Revision: AB001007 Serial number: 471K40A7543794
Coding: 020007010000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: DDBAE0757DB7

1 Fault Found:
02095 - Component Protection Active 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 47
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 035 664 B HW: 4L0 035 664 A
Component: H-BN-NA H51 0116 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 489K+0A7543041
Coding: 010200060004E3EF41002305EF6300030000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2A50FBA9FC79

Part No: 8R0 060 884 P
Component: NAR 2010 0407 

Part No SW: 8F0 919 604 HW: 8F0 919 604 
Component: DU7 High H43 0084 

Part No SW: 4L0 910 609 HW: 4L0 919 611 B
Component: E0380 Bedient H05 0060 

Part No: 8R0 060 961 
Component: CD-Database 1886 

1 Fault Found:
02244 - Button in Control Head is Stuck 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 220 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.04.17
Time: 01:58:33

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 13.90 V
Bin. Bits: 10000000 00000000
Bin. Bits: 00000000 00000000


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left (J388) Labels: 4F0-959-795.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 959 795 P HW: 4F0 959 795 P
Component: TSG HL H11 0361 
Revision: Serial number: 0008000135362 
Coding: 010E07204040230004
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 4688AF194821

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 220 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.04.16
Time: 20:54:59


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4E0 907 383 J HW: 4E0 907 383 J
Component: Anhaenger H08 0100 
Revision: 2A001001 Serial number: 00000137342432
Coding: 0200000000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3162ECC5D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 4L0-910-441.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 441 B HW: 4L0 907 441 B
Component: J772__Rearview 0030 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: 525PA8-J0X41XA
Coding: 1021101
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 254A08959567

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 4L0 910 945 HW: 4L0 827 851 E
Component: ValeoHeckdeckel H55 0500 
Revision: --H55001 Serial number: E5030000B 
Shop #: WSC 98765 666 38354
VCID: ECDCBDB1B60D

Part No: 4L0 910 946 
Component: ValeoHeckdeckel H55 0500

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6F: Centr. Conv. II Labels: 4L0-910-290.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 290 A HW: 4L0 907 290 A
Component: ILM HINTEN 2 H05 0070 
Revision: AAH05061 Serial number: 110137024-----
Coding: 0003595
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 26480F99E861

Part No: 4L0 910 591 A
Component: J_245_EE16_SKB10H11 0220

Part No: 4L0 910 591 A
Component: J_394_EE16_SKB10H11 0220

Part No: 4L0 910 591 A
Component: J_392_EE16_SKB10H11 0220

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389) Labels: 4F0-959-795.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 959 795 P HW: 4F0 959 795 P
Component: TSG HR H11 0361 
Revision: Serial number: 0008000135359 
Coding: 010E07204040230004
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 4688AF194821

1 Fault Found:
00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 47
Mileage: 220 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.04.16
Time: 20:54:59


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4Fx-910-283.lbl
Part No SW: 4L0 910 283 C HW: 4L0 919 283 C
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan H03 0500 
Revision: 00H03000 Serial number: 37331032905895
Coding: 0231266
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 2A50FBA9FC79

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Vinnyty (Mar 19, 2008)

ummmmm wow! I would just bring it back to the dealership. You shouldnt be seeing that on a 2011.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

Actually got a reply from Uwe and many other posters. All this codes happened due to battery low while the car sits in the dealer lot. I erased them all and drove the car for 20 miles and rescan it. Waalah.. no more error codes!

My next mod would be to enable the convenience windows and auto mirror folding upon lockup.

If anyone knows the code for Q7, please advice. Thanks.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

darien said:


> Actually got a reply from Uwe and many other posters. All this codes happened due to battery low while the car sits in the dealer lot. I erased them all and drove the car for 20 miles and rescan it. Waalah.. no more error codes!
> 
> My next mod would be to enable the convenience windows and auto mirror folding upon lockup.
> 
> If anyone knows the code for Q7, please advice. Thanks.


 There is many of them:
http://a6retrofit.tripod.com/articles/a5vagcodes.html

http://trick77.com/2009/07/18/enable-vim-tv-playback-vcds-vag-com-mmi/


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

jetta said:


> There is many of them:
> http://a6retrofit.tripod.com/articles/a5vagcodes.html
> 
> http://trick77.com/2009/07/18/enable-vim-tv-playback-vcds-vag-com-mmi/


Looked into that but Q7 has an old school way to put those codes and I am not sure how to program it into the car.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Your vehicle uses old school conventional coding for most modules, not "Long Coding". Don't use the actual coding numbers posted here, but add the values that pop up in the coding balloon while connected to the vehicle to enable the features:

http://forums.audiworld.com/showthread.php?p=24060616#post24060616

The combination of adaptation and coding should work.


Audi world ​


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

darien said:


> Looked into that but Q7 has an old school way to put those codes and I am not sure how to program it into the car.


 This way you can decode your coding, this is example of one car:

* +0000001 = DRLs always ON, not optional in MFI
* +0000002 = Driving Light for USA/Canada (Xenon Low Beams Off when High Beams are On)
* +0000004 = Interior Comfort Lighting Enabled
* +0000008 = Rain & Light Sensors Enabled
* +0000016 = Coming Home Lights Enabled
* +0000032 = Rear Fog Lamps Enabled
* +0000064 = Front Fog Lamps Enabled
* +0000128 = Xenon Lighting Installed/Enabled
* +0000256 = Marker Lights for USA/Canada Enabled
* +0001024 = Headlight Washers Enabled
* +0002048 = Electric Fuel Pump Relay Block (Gasoline Engines Only!)
* +0004096 = Wake-up Function (for Air Suspension)
* +0008192 = Second Battery Enabled
* +0016384 = Auxilliary Battery Enabled (V10 TDI only)
* +0032768 = Low-line Seat Heating Enabled (No Memory Seats Only)
* +0065536 = Electric Load Management Enabled
* +0131072 = Rear Fog Disabled when Off-Roads Suspension Set (Japan Only) 


So how do you break the soft coding number down to see what options are set?

Take the soft coding number "0105695" and convert it into a binary number. You can do that here:

Converting "0105695" to binary results in "11001110011011111".

Now take that number and turn into a vertical column so that the left number is at the bottom, the right number is at the top:

1
1
1
1
1
0
1
1
0
0
1
1
1
0
1
1

Now put it next to the coding options:


1 * +0000001 = DRLs always ON, not optional in MFI
1 * +0000002 = Driving Light for USA/Canada (Xenon Low Beams Off when High Beams are On)
1 * +0000004 = Interior Comfort Lighting Enabled
1 * +0000008 = Rain & Light Sensors Enabled
1 * +0000016 = Coming Home Lights Enabled
0 * +0000032 = Rear Fog Lamps Enabled
1 * +0000064 = Front Fog Lamps Enabled
1 * +0000128 = Xenon Lighting Installed/Enabled
0 * +0000256 = Marker Lights for USA/Canada Enabled
0 * +0001024 = Headlight Washers Enabled
1 * +0002048 = Electric Fuel Pump Relay Block (Gasoline Engines Only!)
1 * +0004096 = Wake-up Function (for Air Suspension)
1 * +0008192 = Second Battery Enabled
0 * +0016384 = Auxilliary Battery Enabled (V10 TDI only)
0 * +0032768 = Low-line Seat Heating Enabled (No Memory Seats Only)
1 * +0065536 = Electric Load Management Enabled
1 * +0131072 = Rear Fog Disabled when Off-Roads Suspension Set (Japan Only)

"1" mean that option was added, "0" mean that option is ignored. So in this example you can see that +1, +2, +4, +8, +16, +64, +128, +2048, +4096, +8192, +65536 and +131072 are selected options, add those numbers together and the sum total is 0105695


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

So part of your coding is 3569693 it will be like this:

1 * +0000001 = Reserved (always)
1 * +0000002 = 10 Tamper Alarms (PR-B09)
1 * +0000004 = Thatcham inactive (PR-7AA/A8U)
1 * +0000008 = Selective Central Locking (PR-4K2/4K7/4K8)
1 * +0000016 = Anti-Theft Warning System (PR-7AN/7AL)
1 * +0000032 = Inclination Sensor installed (PR-7AN/7AL)
1  * +0000064 = Interior Monitoring (PR-7AL)
0 * +0000128 = Comfort Function via Remote (NOT PR-B29/B30/B34/B35)


You need to add +128 in your coding , 3569693 + 128= 3569821
You new coding should be 3569821
Also check options here:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_Q7_(4L)_Comfort_System

Make sure that channel 61 in adaptation has good value.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks all for the assistance!! I finally got the convenience windows working!! Next mod, I really would like to know is it possible to have the mirror folding upon lockup using remote. There's a setting on my Q5 but not in the Q7. But both cars have automatic side mirrors. 

Anyone who get this done please advice. This would be VERY useful since the side mirrors on Q7 is huge and I would like to fold them upon lockup. Thanks in advance.


----------

